# DIY Wardrobe Grow Box



## AZshwagg

Tools and supplies you will need:

Jig saw or Dremel (To cut holes)
Drill (To screw CPU fans/ Make guide holes)
Clear heavy duty tape
Weather Stripping
Poster board *Optional
4' by 8' Metal duct Outlet
Equipment used in the WDGB:​
(2) 65 watt each emitting 4550 Photopic Lumens​
(2) CPU Fans​
(2) 6' Fans​
(1) Digital Temp/humidity Checker​
Mylar​
​


----------



## AZshwagg

I use weather stripping the cover all the light leaks by putting it around the inside of the doors. Also, I used Clear Heavy Duty tape to tape shut all leaks along the coners of the box.


----------



## AZshwagg

I used (2) Cpu Fans from "Best Buy" that are rated at 73.6 CFM each/ Combined Total of 115.2 CFM. I used a Drill to put guide holes to insert the Jig Saw Blade and cut the hole for the CPU Fans. Then I connected the (2) CPU Fans together to the same plug. The I used the 4' by 8' metal duct to let fresh air in.
* Used the Jigsaw to make all openings.


----------



## AZshwagg

I drilled a hole on the top of the WD that lead into a diff. compartment were a Surge Protecter is located and all wiring is fed thru.


----------



## AZshwagg

I used poster board cover light leeks around the inner part of the door. When I installed the doors there was 1\4 inch gap so I taped poster board to over lap the other door.


----------



## AZshwagg

When I was applying the Mylar I noticed that doubble sided tape might have been easier to use instead of clear tape. Also when choosing a surge protector don't go cheap use one that handles alot, I had to learn the hard way. And heres the final product!!!!


----------

